# SPs: Do you resonate with these problems of your personality?



## wanderingfox (Aug 20, 2015)

I've been writing a book on how personality plays a role in health habits and behaviors. In each chapter, I discuss the strengths and weaknesses of each temperament. I want to be sure my assumptions resonate with people of that personality type. These "pitfalls" can play out in your regular life too, not just in your behaviors surrounding diet and exercise. Please let me know how on target I am, or if I've completely missed the mark!

*SP Trouble Spots*

*1. Premature Action* The SPs are probably the quickest to “jump the gun” when it comes to starting a diet or exercise program. They don't take the proper preparations needed to make healthy changes that last. 

*2. Wanting Instant Gratification* SP's live moment to moment and are sensation seeking. This is a recipe for the "I want it right now!" syndrome, also known as instant gratification. Particularly prone to food smells and being triggered to eat by the sight of food alone. Also want to see results fast. 

*3. Excessive Pleasure Seeking* Kind of ties into instant gratification, where they'll take the pleasure of the moment disregarding long-term consequences. So they'll choose the doughnut over fresh fruit. 

*4. Rebelling Against Rules and Routine* Don't like to be restricted by rules surrounding their diet. Don't do well with calorie counting or strict diets that eliminate entire food groups. 

If these don't apply, please add what you struggle with when it comes to forming healthy habits, or why you resist changing. Thanks for the help! 
​


----------



## lunaticrabbits (Dec 25, 2015)

1. I'm not that quick to jump actually, I don't resort to just any diet exercise program. I don't really trust diets that easily and I will possibly just want to try it out instead of investing in it fully.

2. Yes I want instant gratification but I don't always expect to see it. I've gotten it with some exercises though. I'm also not likely to hold out a certain diet program and just forget about it, later try a new one and discarding it just as easily. Lately I haven't tried any exercise program because of that.

3. This is very true for me, I have the tendency to just compulsively go grab snack food now and then. I have no problem limiting or toning down my eating though. If I see I have gained quite an amount of fat, I won't resort to any complicated diets or exercise programs, I will just eat less and healthier foods and I will slim down over time. Even though I like to eat a lot, I remain fairly slim (in a healthy way), it's only when I eat lots of unhealthy foods that I gain weight fast.

4. This is very true for me, but also not. I will follow some relatively easy to follow rules regarding eating while ignoring some more complicated, and in my view, unnecessary ones. In the end I will do what I see fit for myself.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

wanderingfox said:


> I've been writing a book on how personality plays a role in health habits and behaviors. In each chapter, I discuss the strengths and weaknesses of each temperament. I want to be sure my assumptions resonate with people of that personality type. These "pitfalls" can play out in your regular life too, not just in your behaviors surrounding diet and exercise. Please let me know how on target I am, or if I've completely missed the mark!
> 
> *SP Trouble Spots*
> 
> ...


The way you describe them, no, but the sentiments, close...

1. No, absolutely not. In fact, I find all sorts of "regimens" to be artificial, and bound to failure. In other words, I don't see how one could live unnaturally eating or dieting or exercising long-term in such a way that would be a lifestyle change. I could see a lifestyle change that was reasonable and not unnatural or abnormal working, but most such things are doomed to failure from the start. The only one I've found I can maintain for any length of time, and would be easy were it not for the fact we travel and have to live around other people, would be a lo-carb diet--i.e. cutting out sugars and breads. This is because it is a more natural diet, and our more sedate lifestyles don't require the carbs like an active, hard-working lifestyle would demand. But like I said, you visit people, and they are going to have bread and desert, etc. And it's really hard when there's pasta or home-baked bread to say no... But my wife and I tend to go long periods with only minor breaks and find it easy to get back on to. The only rash thing I ever did was try exercising this year, with new years. I discovered that my health is no longer up to it. Had huge asthma attacks every day. Gave it up. I want to get back into something, but will need to discuss it with my doctor first. :-(

2. Hm... There is some of that, at least when I've already had non-elective carbs. I think my biggest problem is chips/crisps. Instant gratification is one of those things that... well, it's not instant so much as it is that once I have my mind set on something, I find it hard to wait. I need a new phone, and rather than wait six months and save, I buy on credit. But I am seldom just a knee-jerk reactionist to the first whim that passes through my brain, or in front of my eyes. Extraverts I know are more like this, but not merely SP extraverts. 

3. Like you said, it ties into number 2. Not sure they are really two separate issues, to be honest. The problem is, once I know I want to do something, I find it hard to find reasons to wait. If I don't have any good ones, it will be near impossible. Am I excessive at pleasure-seeking? No. Do I sometime ignore long-term consequences? Yeah, but guess what--only when I know the potential consequences. If I don't know them, or consider them to be truly bad, I won't do it. For instance, speeding. I don't speed dangerously, and I am always ready to pay the fine. I got pulled over last night, in fact, (although I didn't realize the limit had dropped so soon, so thought I was legal/near legal), and was prepared to pay, but my out-of-country license caused them problems, so they let me go. I told them I was ready to pay, but they waved me on... I tend to be willing to pay the consequences, and if not, then I won't "play along." I think this is one of those stereotypes of SPs that people have that aren't really true. I know other SP types, both introverted and extraverted, and they are like me. So long as they know the risks and are willing to pay the piper, they'll do it. They'll seldom do it if the risks are entirely unknown or high enough to not be willing to pay. If you think about it, some of the things we do... those are some high prices... but yeah. I know.

4. Rebelling? No. No. No. Yes. Yes. Yes. Ok. clarifying. Most of the time, rules are just rules. They don't interfere. They are there for a reason. I don't rebel to rebel. If I go against them, I have reasons, and like I said, I'm willing to pay the price. Have I ever been like little Nemo, and touched the boat? Yeah, but again, I have a point to make when I do. That said... Routine...

Routine... here's my problem with routine. I can start a new habit. I can get into a new routine quite easily. People say that it takes 21 days. For me, those 21 days are a dream and easy. As is the 22nd, and the 30th, and maybe the 40th day. But you get into 6 months or a year, and slowly, over time, that routine begins to feel like a cage or a ball and chain, or a whip in the hands of a taskmaster. I find fewer and fewer reasons to continue it. It just grates. It may be something as simple as getting the coffee on when I wake up, or brushing my teeth. I lived 49 years before I finally got into any kind of teeth-brushing habit. Oddly, I've never had a cavity. And while I do it, it is one of those things that I have to just grit my teeth and work through it. Routines are, for me, my great achilles heel. Or maybe more like Sisyphus' Rock. Push it up the hill every day, only to have it roll back down, and try again... ugh! That is a burden and a punishment!!! I _must_ have change. I _must_ have variety. I _must_ shake things up over time. 

And I'll add... this is not something that one "works through". I tried for decades, but at one point, realized that that was my mistake. I thought I could grit my teeth and fight my way through, but 'twas better to bring in variety, to allow myself time off, to allow myself to change how I do things, to not do everything the same way every day. It is trying to do that that kills everything, and ruins things. Just let things flow. Learn to work with what I have at hand. 

In other words, it is dumb to try to form habits, or routine. It is better to change attitude, or to change your guiding principles. Shallow things like rewards and incentives, etc. are temporary. And be willing to allow change, encourage change. It is not a bad thing, to be honest. 

Four temperaments, Four ways of looking at things and doing things... one box doesn't fit all, and few fit me... And it took me far to long to realize that.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

> 1. Premature Action The SPs are probably the quickest to “jump the gun” when it comes to starting a diet or exercise program. They don't take the proper preparations needed to make healthy changes that last.


Lol
Eh no sorry I know more NPs who do this then SPs



> 2. Wanting Instant Gratification SP's live moment to moment and are sensation seeking. This is a recipe for the "I want it right now!" syndrome, also known as instant gratification. Particularly prone to food smells and being triggered to eat by the sight of food alone. Also want to see results fast.


Eh sometimes depends what I am putting my mind to. 


> 3. Excessive Pleasure Seeking Kind of ties into instant gratification, where they'll take the pleasure of the moment disregarding long-term consequences. So they'll choose the doughnut over fresh fruit.


Depends whether I am striving for active living with healthy eating or not. 


> 4. Rebelling Against Rules and Routine Don't like to be restricted by rules surrounding their diet. Don't do well with calorie counting or strict diets that eliminate entire food groups.


I prefer a more vigorous workout over dieting heavily.


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

No for 1 and 2. 3 and 4 a little bit, but I'm mindful of those problems and try to keep them in check. It's my understanding ISTJs do well with diets and fitness regimen, whereas we ISTPs are more likely to stay in shape from the amount of physical activity rather than a strict plan.


----------

